# Ingestion



## rajeethar (Apr 28, 2010)

What ICD code can be used to report non-toxic ingestion?


----------



## ARSPIRITI (Apr 28, 2010)

I would code 989.9 Toxic effect of unspecified substance, chiefly nonmedicinal as to source and E98.09. Hope this helps.


----------



## ANITAV (Oct 8, 2014)

*Outpatient coder*

I would use V71.89 Observation for other specified conditions
If the doctor has not documented any adverse effects of the pt than it would code to the observation


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2014)

All V71 codes are for conditions not found.  If it is known that a non medicinal substance was ingested then you use the code for that substance.   Also there is no E98.09 diagnosis code, perhaps you meant E980.9.  I would query for a specific substance before resorting to unspecified.  You also need to know what the effect to the patient was.


----------

